# Looking for someone to interview about Kyudo



## chien_fu (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey all.  I'm very interested in Kyudo, although I've never trained (I would love to).  Are there any English speaking Kyudo masters who would be a good source for discussing the history and philosophies of Kyudo?  If you're in this forum, you probably know more about the art than myself, tell me who you look up to in the art and who you would like to hear a podcast interview with about the origin of Kyudo.

Thanks!


----------

